# Invalid ip configuration (all of a sudden)



## tzb2 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have a Lenovo Y510P that I've had for 3 years and today all of a sudden the internet stopped working (Error 651 : The modem (or the other connecting device) has reported an error). 

I restarted a bunch of times, then called my ISP and they sent someone who replaced the cable and checked the connection and it was working fine on their device but it was on and off on my laptop. The guy said I should reinstall Windows so I did, but I keep getting the same thing.

I can connect for brief moments, which is how I'm writing this now, but then it goes back to Error 651 again. 

Googling the issue I found a solution that required resetting my ip from Command Prompt, and I tried it and this is what I got:










Immediately after this it worked and I thought I solved it but then it went back to Error 651. I can't tell why sometimes I can connect and sometimes I can't, but there's obviously something wrong with my laptop and I hope someone can shed some light on this because I need this laptop at work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

Can you post a

```
IPconfig /all
```
 when you can connect and then one when you can't connect? If easier, you can copy the text from the command window instead of a screenshot. See here for instructions.

WAG the issue is the PPPoe client that works with your wireless adapter stopped working after a update. See here for the latest drivers. 

To define some context, what kind of network do you have? What kind of wire did the technician replace? Phone? Cable(coaxial)? Ethernet? What model modem/router/gateway does the wire plug into? I suspect you have DSL on a phone line, and if so it may work better to set the router to handle PPPoe so the individual computers don't need to process it. I can give further instructions once I know more.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

In researching your issue, I also found this solution which relates specifically to the netsh command failing. It deals with editing your registry, so use cautiously.

Windows Key + X > Regedit. 
Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Nsi and expand that folder.
Expand the subfolder named {eb004a00-9b1a-11d4-9123-0050047759bc} and right-click the subfolder named 26. Select Permissions and ensure that for Everyone the *Full *Control box is checked.


----------



## tzb2 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey this is still me, tezebe (who started the thread), but I couldn't log in and there doesn't seem to be a "Forgot password" button anywhere which is a little frustrating, so I had to open a new account.

To answer your question I'm not sure what type of cable it is. It's a phone/tv/internet provider, and the majority of people in my country uses their services. There's a box (switch?) on the building hallway and the cable comes through the wall of my apartment and is plugged into my laptop. I also have a router but haven't used it in a while because the connection was always getting interrupted. For the past couple of months I kept it plugged into my laptop and it never lost connection until now. 

I did the ip/config thing and here are the results:

When I had an internet connection:


```
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lenovo-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter RDS:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : RDS
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2a02:2f0a:400f:ffff::50c:c1e6(Preferred)

   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 8, 2017 11:54:44 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 14, 2153 6:33:15 PM
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::50c:c1e6%38(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.12.193.230(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1%38
                                       0.0.0.0
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 640209476
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-86-4C-54-28-D2-44-57-4E-7A

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2a02:2f0c:8000:3::1
                                       2a02:2f0c:8000:8::1
                                       193.231.252.1
                                       213.154.124.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-D2-44-57-4E-7A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e193:daab:ed4a:607f%19(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.96.127(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 53006916
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-86-4C-54-28-D2-44-57-4E-7A

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-15
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-12
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless-N 7260
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-11
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C4BA5A84-0767-4B4E-B73D-F33AD9CD3713}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3E79EAF6-94C3-43E4-B0F3-CCB127337371}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
When I DIDN'T have an internet connection:


```
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lenovo-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-D2-44-57-4E-7A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e193:daab:ed4a:607f%19(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.96.127(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 53006916
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-86-4C-54-28-D2-44-57-4E-7A

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-15
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-12
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless-N 7260
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-11
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C4BA5A84-0767-4B4E-B73D-F33AD9CD3713}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-11
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C4BA5A84-0767-4B4E-B73D-F33AD9CD3713}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Andrei>
```
And again when I didn't have a connection, but this time it was plugged into my router (not sure if that matters):


```
C:\Users\Andrei>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lenovo-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabi
t Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-D2-44-57-4E-7A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-15
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-12
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless-N 7260
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-90-3B-11
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e9e8:bd4e:6969:5763%3(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 8, 2017 12:50:00 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 8, 2017 2:50:00 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 66910382
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-86-4C-54-28-D2-44-57-4E-7A

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.231.252.1
                                       213.154.124.1
                                       8.8.8.8
                                       192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A1134094-7DC1-44C2-BED2-8EFDE1AAB989}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:338d:7fb:2855:11d6:a980:7009(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2855:11d6:a980:7009%20(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 637534208
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-86-4C-54-28-D2-44-57-4E-7A

   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Andrei>
```
I also went into Regedit like you suggested and I checked the "Full Control" box (which was unchecked), but it doesn't seem to have made any difference.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

What model gateway/router do you have? Looks like Romania Fiber RCS but they don't have a support page so I don't have much to go on. My guess is the wire coming out of the wall is ethernet, which gives you a public IP but you need PPPoe to send the user/password, which is failing sometimes. If the router is failing too, I would say the problem is out at the box, but maybe there is a setting in the router.


----------



## tzb2 (Mar 8, 2017)

The technician they sent looked at the hallway box and said it's not coming from there. He said it's my laptop. But right now I have the cable plugged into the router and it hasn't disconnected in a couple of hours.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

I can tell what is happening, I just don't know why, and how exactly to fix it. The PPP adapter is a program that runs on your computer that sends the account information to your ISP to authenticate your service. For some reason it is failing to run sometimes, which kicks you offline. If the router is doing it too then it seems to be equipment (the box the technician looked at) that the computer and/or router is sending that information too. However it's possible they are both configured incorrectly, but that wouldn't explain why it's failing to run all together. I could see it failing to connect or giving a error, but by failing to show in a IPconfig, it means the software is crashing, and not the connection. 

One thing that would clear things is up is knowing what settings are the correct settings for your type of connection. Did the ISP provide any paperwork or support info on how you should normally set up your PC? I don't want username or passwords ofcourse, but does it show anywhere if it's a PPPoE connection? PPPTP? If it's PPPoE, try this link that shows you how to create another connection in Windows. 

Anyone have any experience with Fiber ISPs in Romania? Anyone know of a support page for RCS, even if not English? 

Last, what model router do you have plugged in? Can you show a screenshot of it's setup page? Can give more info on how once I know what model it is.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the IP log, your *Default Gateway* is your Router with the address of *192.168.1.1*, This address should also be your *DHCP Server *and one of your *DNS servers. *
In the first log, which you say you took when connected, shows you are connected, but not to _your_ Router were you plugged directly into the Modem?
The Second log shows _no_*Default Gateway* address (router) and your wireless with the IP address of *169.254.x.x *meaning that there is no communication to the router, and no IP address sent from the Default Gateway (router). Unplugging the Router and the Modem, and then plugging them back in helps this. 
The 3rd log shows that the_ Wireless_ is connected and showing the *Default Gateway* address but the Ethernet adapter is _not_ connected, even though you say it was plugged in. 
I think there is an issue with your Router. 
Go to Start/Search and type* ncpa.cpl *and press enter.
If you are plugged in with an Ethernet cable, right click the Bluetooth connection and* Disable *it. Then go to the wireless connections in the Taskbar and_ disconnect _from your wireless network, choose not to connect automatically.
When you loose connection, Right click the _Local Area Connection_ here and choose to* Diagnose* the connection.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

"The 3rd log shows that the Wireless is connected and showing the Default Gateway address but the Ethernet adapter is not connected, even though you say it was plugged in. "

This confused me too, but I thought they meant "connected through my router" and not "plugged into my router". I think the issue is the PPPoe was never configured on the wireless network adapter because when wireless, you're connecting to the router, which does the PPPoe for you. It was probably only setup on the ethernet adapter to test that it wasn't just a problem with the router. That means if PPPoe is setup on the router, it has to be disabled on the ethernet adapter now that the PC is plugged back into the router. Otherwise the two can conflict. However I don't want to tell you to delete the PPPoe settings without first making sure the router is configured to do it.

"If you are plugged in with an Ethernet cable, right click the Bluetooth connection and Disable it."

How does bluetooth effect the ethernet adapter? :huh:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> How does bluetooth effect the ethernet adapter?


 Probably not much I was just eliminating any other connections that could interfere with the Ethernet connection by overriding it. So, disabling Bluetooth and not connecting to the WiFi adapter will dedicate all internet traffic to the Ethernet adapter.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ahh I see, like a bluetooth tether to a cell phone? Makes sense. I have been seeing several threads where bluetooth has been conflicting with wireless, so I thought you were insinuating an update was the cause but affected other things too.


----------



## tzb2 (Mar 8, 2017)

Optimus1357 said:


> Did the ISP provide any paperwork or support info on how you should normally set up your PC? I don't want username or passwords ofcourse, but does it show anywhere if it's a PPPoE connection? PPPTP? If it's PPPoE, try this link that shows you how to create another connection in Windows.


This is actually how I set up the connection last year when I first moved here.



Optimus1357 said:


> Last, what model router do you have plugged in? Can you show a screenshot of it's setup page? Can give more info on how once I know what model it is.


Here is the setup for the router while the connection is working:










And here's the router setup while it's not working:











I also disabled Bluetooth like spunk.funk suggested but it doesn't seem to have changed anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your *W*ide *A*rea* N*etwork is set up from the *I*nternet *S*ervice *P*rovider with* PPPoe*. 
*PPPOE* is the *WAN* connection type for older DSL providers, many have moved to *DHCP* or Dynamic now but some still use *PPPOE.* It is the providers choice not yours, so if *PPPOE* is what they use then you need to set up your router in the router setup with *PPPOE* on the *WAN* config and then copy the account name and password to the new router [the one you put in the old router]. If you cannot remember what they are, call the *ISP* for help.


----------



## tzb2 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just to let you guys know, my internet has been miraculously working for the past few days and I hope I won't run into any more problems. Thanks for the help and suggestions! Even though I have no idea how it got fixed.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

tzb2 said:


> Just to let you guys know, my internet has been miraculously working for the past few days and I hope I won't run into any more problems. Thanks for the help and suggestions! Even though I have no idea how it got fixed.


I think that's because the PPPoE connection isn't failing. Since PPPoE is configured on your router, you don't want it as part of your connection on the PC. You should be able to right click on the PPPoE settings under network connection and delete it. I am hoping the PC PPPoE is fighting with the router's PPPoE, which is causing the break. If not, it's the gateway's connection to the ISP or their PPPoe authentication server. One thing you can do is ask other people around you that use the same ISP if they are having the same problem. If the people directly around you aren't socail, try asking at the nearest convenience store or place where people in the area hang out.


----------

